# Wanted~ flavorful soup recipes that have no salt added



## bergere

I have a diet that requires no added salt. I have a couple of no salt recipe books but they don't have any good soup recipes.
Also has to be non Dairy. Hows that for a challenge!

I have been playing with making my own soups from scratch but ....well...they are just not turning out like I hoped. 
Can not use the stock from the cans because they have too much salt.

Chicken in Rice or noodle.
Tomato
Anything with some good flavor to it would be welcome.


----------



## Kim_NC

Here are some favorites of ours that do not call for added salt. Use low-sodium chicken broth or homemade broth to reduce salt in these:

Collard Greens Soup

Egg Drop Soup with Ham

Pork and Cabbage Soup

Loaded Baked Potato Soup

Here's a recipe for a no salt chicken & broth....

Chicken And Broth 

This homemade broth is at least as flavorful as the low sodium canned stuff and a lot lower in sodium. You can also make your own version of a fancier broth by adding a couple of cloves of garlic or a tablespoon of Italian seasoning. 

1 Chicken
1 Onion
2 Carrot
1 c Celery
1/2 c Water

Slice veggies and place in bottom of crockpot. Put chicken on top, breast side up. You can also use leg quarters, necks and backs or what ever is cheap. Pour water over. Cook on low 8-9 hours. Remove chicken from pot and let cool until easy to handle. Remove chicken from bones and cut up as needed. Remove veggies from broth and discard. Cool broth in refrigerator and skim fat from top. 

Broth can mixed with equal amount of water and used in any recipe calling for chicken broth. Both chicken and broth may be frozen until needed. 

Yield: 8 Servings (abut 1 cup each)
Diabetic Exchanges
0 Starch
0 Other Carbohydrates
0.5 Vegetable
1 Lean Meat
0 Very Lean Meat
0 Fat


----------



## DQ

I think you are always going to be dissapointed in the flavor of any soup made without salt if your tastes are accustomed to salted soups. salt is the primary flavoring in any savory soup. you will have to learn to love the flavors of the ingredients without salt becasue there is really no way to get that traditional flavor without it. salt is what helps bring out all those flavors. that really sucks!

homemade chicken stock is way better than canned/boxed imo when made with raw chicken but I still can't imagine liking it without salt.:shrug: I'd rather eat an apple. may I ask why you can have no salt whatsoever? its generally considered crucial to life albeit not in the crazy quantities modern peoples consume it in.


----------



## mtc

To get good flavor you have to start with good ingredients. Then you have to work them to maximize the flavors. Here's a couple of tips. 
Start with onions, garlic and celery, carrots. Chop them and sweat (not brown) them in olive oil until limp. To that add bay leaf, parsley and a black pepper corn or three. Add water and simmer. Strain and now you have vegetable stock. If you want chicken or beef stock do the same but add meat to the mix. (Discard after ward, because you'll have cooked all the flavor out.) Add back new meat when you make soup.

Now, take root vegetables of your choice - potatoes, squash, beets, celery root, whatever you have or want. Chop them into cubes and toss with olive oil. Dump them in a roasting pan and put them in a 400 degree oven until tender. 

Take them out of the roaster and using a stick blender or whatever you have puree them until smooth then thin with the vegetable stock until it's the consistency you prefer.

Reheat, correct seasonings with whatever fresh herbs you have on hand and serve.
Herbs and spices are important if you can't use salt.


If you want to make chicken soup - use your stock and add chunks of fresh chicken and noodles or rice (cooked) to simmering broth. Fenegreek, garlic and parsley are all good additions to chicken soup. 

Tomato soup - use canned tomatos or saute seeded and peeled fresh tomatos and add basil or a bit of orange juice. Thin with veggie stock and blend. 

Curry can be a life saver as can ginger, turmeric, rosemary, etc. etc. It helps to look at ethnic cookbooks for ideas. 

In time you'll acclimate to going salt free and then it'll be impossible to eat out because everything will taste over salted. 

Good luck!


----------



## bergere

DQ, I have advanced Meniere's disease. 
http://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/balance/meniere.asp
http://www.american-hearing.org/disorders/menieres/menieres.html
Had has it since I was 17 years old...so a longgg time. I had attacks off an on over the years, with a Med salt diet. But last year I ended up in the hospital because of a extremely bad attack. Doc's said that I need to go to 1000mg or less of salt per day,Or face... well.. lets say I don't want to go there. I can't eat any foods with added salt.. there is plenty of salt in all natural foods. Even have a chart for that.
Normally folks have the diease in one ear, I have it in both, so they can't take out the inner ear that is causing most of the issues at this point.

1000mg or less salt..means I have to basically make everything I eat. Can't even buy organic frozen Veggies, because they have too much salt in them. Make my own bread and do on.
Have managed to find a good Bangor sausage recipe, think I ironed out my chili, working on the baked beans..all with no salt. Am getting used to no salt foods.

I love soup in winter..so I thought I would ask if any one knew any good recipes.

Thank you Kim for the recipes and links. I will be checking them out today!

MTC,, Thank you so much for the stock and tomato soup recipes!
Will give the tomato soup a try tomorrow. VBG


----------



## Pearl B

My older brother had something like that, he finally got ear shunts, which he said solved a lot of the symptoms.
I found this link, Endolymphatic Shunt:
http://www.answers.com/topic/endolymphatic-shunt

If you have to reduce salt/cook from scratch, maybe you can change the type of salt you use. Most salt has had all the minerals removed from it. There are some decent sea salt's out, that haven't had all the minerals removed, so your body gets more than just salt,it gets vital mineral's as well.(& still used in reduced levels)
The good sea salt's I can only find at a health food store.
I hope this helps


----------



## bergere

Sadly a shunt will not do any thing for me at the stage I am at. But Thank you for the info.
Besides the diet and Meds.... they have just come up with
Noninvasive Pressure Pulse Generator, only thing we haven't tried. The Doc is not sure she can get one, or wither my Military insurance will pay for one. I have been told they are spendy.

No salt added at all. Doesn't matter what kind sadly, Doc was very detailed about that.

I figure I could have something worse. Just have to figure out recipes that taste good with no salt added. VBG


----------



## mtc

If you can find an old Pritikin Plan book that will give you a ton of ideas for going salt free. I had a roommate in college with bloodpressure issues so the whole house did the plan. It took a little getting used to, but after a month we were all weaned off the salt shaker. 
Of course, canned soup and veg and MacDonalds became completely inedible.


----------



## bergere

Thanks MTC! Off to google for that book!

Oh yes... I have run into that. Even things they "say" are low salt...taste like drinking sea water to me now.


----------



## DQ

yikes. I know severe dietary restrictions can be really difficult. it is hard to find things sometimes with my own self imposed restrictions. when I was growing up my family was on the feingold diet (no artificial colors, preservitatives flavors). salt free has got to be one of the hardest things to do. I can hardly eat many restaurant foods or prepared grocery store foods because of the high salt. people can get so desensitized to it. I once had to turn down my mother in laws cooking as I just couldn't choke it down because it was so salty, I quietly excused myself and my plate while she was sprinkling a few more hefty shakes on top of hers! 

I find it much easier to turn down the salt on fresh raw foods then in cooked dishes. and in cold dishes over hot. you might have an easier time with things like squash soup that have a bit of natural sweetness to them or creamy soups. at least for me I know I would have to get away from the broth!!! good luck!


----------



## Joe123

1 broiler/fryer chicken (3-1/2 to 4 pounds)
3 quarts water
1 medium onion, quartered
4 celery ribs
2 teaspoons chicken bouillon granules
2 parsley sprigs
1 garlic clove
2-1/2 teaspoons salt, optional
1/2 cup thinly sliced carrots
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
3 cups cooked rice 

Directions on how to prepared this chicken soup.. 

Place chicken and water in a large kettle or Dutch oven; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; add the onion, celery, bouillon, parsley sprigs, garlic and salt if desired. Cover and simmer until the chicken is tender, about 1 hour. 

Remove chicken from broth; allow to cool. Strain broth, discarding vegetables and seasonings. 
Remove chicken from bones; cut into cubes; set aside. Discard bones. 
Add carrots to broth and simmer about 15 minutes or until tender. Add chicken and chopped parsley to broth; heat through. 
Serve with rice. 3-1/2 quarts


----------

